# Dog Box for tow bar



## Eamonn

Hi

I am looking for a dog box / transport box for a dog which attaches to a tow-bar. Anybody got any suggestions/web-sites as to where to look.

Thank you

Eamonn


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

I don't think you find anything to transport dogs outside a vehicle.
But see http://www.roywoodtransits.co.uk for conversions to van interiors etc.


----------



## 104014

Hi, with regard to a carrier/box try Drop on Carriers - Lutterworth.


----------



## takeaflight

Tell me you are joking, a dog in a box mounted on a tow bar what happens if someone hits you up your back side.


----------



## asprn

takeaflight said:


> Tell me you are joking, a dog in a box mounted on a tow bar what happens if someone hits you up your back side.


The last person to go anywhere near my backside regretted it. What's that got to do with a dog in a box? :lol:

Dougie.


----------



## Spacerunner

Anyone who treats a dog like that , should maybe consider why they bother to keep a dog.


----------



## DavidRon

I have to agree with Spacerunner, I wouldn't dream of putting my dog in a box outside on the back end of the MH, apart from the obvious danger, ie rear end shunt, (For Dougie: this is when someone drives their vehicle into the rear of yours :lol: ). it would cause him a lot of distress.

Just recently my brother in law pulled up at the toll booth on the Severn crossing and this young woman just drove into the rear end of his caravan as if he wasn't there, and she could offer no explanation. imagine if there'd been a dog in a box--------------


----------



## wobby

I am sure that its possible to have a box made up for your dog that would fit on your tow bar. But please do give it a little more thought, exhaust fume are not very good for the poor muts health, and heaven forbid if some one drives into the back of you, who gets it first. If, and I'm sure you are an animal lover you won't consider a dog box on your tow bar. 
Wobby


----------



## 100397

*re pet trailer*

Yes there are quite a few companies that actually make a towable dog carrying system, actually a mobile dog kennel that si towed behind the vehicle, i have 4 working gundogs that i also show and have seen a few of these , i I personally would never use this system as the dangers involved with towing such a contraption is frighteningi, not only the exhaust fumes, but just the vunerability of animals in this type of carrier. also the road noise and there is no way to regulate heat and cold, stuck in traffic would be a nightmare as all the ones i have seen are made of metal, if you want a carrier or cage to specifications to fit inside a vehicle a very good co mpany is lintrane who will make any cage of similar to fit a vehicle custom made and are at a reasonable price have used them every time a get a new vehicle , they do understand dog safety, PM me if you require name , no. or address


----------



## tincan

whats the difference between a bespoke dog trailer and a hitch mounted box? IMHO - very little - if some prat is going to rear end you the result is the same. I see loads of dog lovers transporting valuable show animals in trailers ,so are they irresponsible pet owners? Apart from the exhaust fumes I see no problem in carrying an animal in a well ventilated but not draughty box


----------



## 100397

each to their own my dogs are always carried inside the vehicle that i am driving , as i travel very l ong distances some times i need to monitor there temperature , whether too hot or too cold , need to go go for a pee or any similar need if in a rear trailer that i cannot do, and yes i do stop on a very regular basis just for their needs maybe i am too soft but that is me , did not mean to offend or upset


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

We've been showing dogs throughout the UK for three years now and stayed on lots of showgrounds. I can't say I've ever seen anybody towing a trailer with dogs in. 
I've seen lots of vans lined out with crates. I've seen lots of motorhomes with dogs in, some loose (Dog help them all in an accident) and some crated or harnessed and some in some really fiendish garage conversions whose structures defy the laws of physics and joinery. 
I've occasionally seen trailers being used by dog showers but they've always been for additional kit like tents, awnings, tented dog kennels, windbreaks for corrals, bikes and all manner of other gear and the dogs have always travelled in the towing vehicle.


----------



## 100397

I have travelled the championship show circuit for over 20 years here and in europe there are plenty , even saw 2 at bournemouth champ show a few weeks ago, if showing in germany especailly they are all the rage and getting even more co mmon over here, not for me , but they are about


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Ah well I stand corrected, but there again we didn't 'do' Bournemouth this year, a little matter of our daughters wedding intervened.
I can't think of anybody in our breed who'd go for something like that but given the attitude of some people it might happen elsewhere.


----------



## RobMD

There's also the comfort of the animal to take into consideration - Trailers on rear ends, and even boxes at the extreme end of a possibly long overhang bounce around considerably.
I would be surprised if the dog wasn't distressed after a journey in those conditions - if you wouldn't subject a child or yourself to any particular condition, don't inflict it on an intelligent animal that is in your care.


----------



## Eamonn

Woh up guys........my intention is not to let the dogs travel in the box.....it is purely for sleeping arrangements for them.....particularly when they are wet and smelly

I fully agree with your sentiments regarding the safety considerations of a rear impact

Regards

Eamonn


----------



## eddievanbitz

Why not hook the lead over the tow ball? The dog will probably die anyway! 8O


----------



## Chascass

We have 2 cages, a canvas collapsible one my springer travels (inside) when on the move, and a collapsible metal one, which we transport on the cycle rack, for when he is dirty and wet (outside) which is very often with a springer.
My wife made a water proof cover for it out of a old patio tarpaulin and a big soft washable cushion for him to lie on, it's his home from home.


----------



## 96266

These are very popular with the "real" working gundog community, especially with the professional trainers who work and display many dogs.

http://www.lintran-products.co.uk/trailers.htm


----------



## takeaflight

Many atime in France I have seen a small tent erected by a caravan/MH for a dog to sleep in and for shade in the day time.

I have shone this to Charlie, however like me he does'nt do canvas.


----------



## 104705

In answer to the original question, the product you are looking for is available here. I have used one of the trailers for many years without problems. The dogs travel well, have circulated temperature contolled air, and have always arrived fit and well after journeys of several hundred miles. If you go to any of the major European dog shows or trials you will see hundreds of trailers there. As to mounting a box on the towbar, I have never used one, but cannot see any logical reason why the ride will be any different than when a dog is sitting in a cage in the rear of a vehicle. It's still at the back, and the same vehicle.

On a similar point, I saw a picture at the weekend, where someone had converted his rear garage locker into dog cages. The conversion looked quite neat.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Here are Rosie and Jack in their crate in the garage of our van. The crate has a removable divider and each side has a door out the rear of the van. On the forward side of the crate there's a door into the interior of the van and they can easily fit either side of the divider to go in and out. The space above the crate usually holds a folded metal puppy pen, grooming trolley and two folding loungers, plus our 'show' bag etc.
The centre of the worktop is removable for tall, thin loads and there's a half height wardrobe above the nearside and a hot and cold extending shower head in the white box on the offside van wall.
I still can't figure out why manufacturers insist on fitting a fixed bulkhead between garage and van interior. It gives much more flexibility to the customer if they can get into the garage from inside, including the ability to have a dog crate. As usual you have to watch out for ventlation and heat, but in our case, when parked, as you can see, we can open the whole liftback door for air.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Maybe let the dog drive and you sit in the box.


----------



## EJB

The spam I reported has been deleted!


----------

